# clutch / trans problem ? help



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

4 months ago installed monster II clutch kit with light weight fly and new throw out bearing.

Was driving today and out of nowhere couldn't shift till got to really low speed i was able to put it in gear, drove to first side street pulled in, and it started to work again, got to my destination and on the way back same think happened.

I think that its hydraulics case at one point i was at the light in my first gear and it felt like my clutch is letting go so i dropped it in neutral. Pumped the clutch few times dropped in gear and took off.

checked the clutch fluid level and its full, 
Do you guys think some air bubble in the system 4 months with out problems after clutch install, or is my master/slave cylinder shot.

thanks


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, here is whats going on.

1st, the master cylinder in these cars suck... I had to put a Tick performance in mine. the orginal doesn't move very much fluid, the tick moves a lot more, and is supplied with a larger line to help the fluid flow. Tick Performance Adjustable Clutch Master Cylinder Kit for 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO - Tick Performance

2nd, the slave cylinder sucks... as far as i know, there is no real alt for this, just have to put a new on in every clutch change, i hope you did that. The issuse is 2 fold, A) its very hard to bleed, you really need a pressure bleeder to get all the air out (and sometimes that still don't get it). B) the seal allows all kinds of Clutch dust, dirt, and moisture to get into your fluid. this breaks down the fluid and lowers the boiling point. once it gets hot due to tough shifting, the fuild boils and when it does you get gasses in your pressure line, this cuases the clutch peddle to fall to the floor without disenaging the clutch... IE it gets stuck.
My solution for this contamination of the fluid, is to install a very long remote bleeder line (you can do it at the trans, its just harder to get to and messy). Next, get that pressure bleeder i mentioned, and basically flush out the system till the black fuild comes out. i would recomend flushing out the clutch hydrolics every oil change.

here is a link to that pressure bleeder, its not cheap, but makes it easy for a one man clutch bleed job, can use it for brakes too! Motive Products 0250 - Motive Products Power Bleeder Kits - Overview - SummitRacing.com you get the idea, all the caps sold separatly unless you get the big kit.

side note, the lightflywheel means your clutch it a little more in first right? I've never had a light one, i like heavy... if your "feathering the clutch" more in first gear just to get rolling, it might dirty up the fluid a little faster, but i'm not familiar with useing the light ones...


----------

